# Miltary collapsible canteen



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

My father was kind enough to give me all his miltary gear from his 12 years of service in the Air Force. I'm currently washing the uniforms and will be taking the patches off when I get the time. In his duty bag I found a collpsible canteen that hasn't seen the light of day in probably ten years. Finding it was like opening presents on Christmas day. Now if only I could find his gas mask, my life would be complete.

Think the canteen is still safe to use? I'll wash it out and disinfect it, of course...but plastic...ehh.:scratch


----------



## redneckhillbilly (Aug 28, 2010)

Use one of the camelback cleaning solutions that you can pick up at wally world or one of the outdoor supply stores. do a pressure test by filling with water and doing a squeeze. look for cracks and or seepage. If it passes you should be good to go.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Save the patches you remove.
Wish I would have saved mine.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

backlash said:


> Save the patches you remove.
> Wish I would have saved mine.


Plan on it. Our basement got flooded this spring and my father's dress blues got caught in it. We had to burn them.  I took all of the buttons and pins off first. The patch was too ruined to keep.


----------

